# Crab recipies



## SpiritWolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Does anyone have any new or different ideas on Crab recipies, I love Crab and want new and different ways of cooking it it. Any special ways u guys cook it, I love crab cakes and chowder if thats any help. Thanks Heaps.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2006)

Sushi, gumbo.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 11, 2006)

Go to this website 

http://www.leschefs.com/countries/asia/singapore/chilli-crab.htm

for the famous Singapore chilli crab dish


----------



## cjs (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh my, that Singapore Chili Crab dish sounds delicious!! duly copied.

Crab Rangoon
Crab Louie
Crab cakes
crab quesadillas
crab-filled deviled eggs

crab/Honey-Jalapeno Wraps
Honey-Jalapeno Sauce:
1 1/2 cups mayo
2 T. honey
3 Large jalapeno peppers, minced
2 tsp. red wine vinegar
Salt & Cayenne pepper to taste
FILLING: crabmeat, gr onions, red bell peppers, celery, parmesan cheese

omelets
crab & fruit salad
crab fritters

Can you tell I love crab!!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's a good one I posted a while ago -  you might want to do a search here; I'm sure there are tons more great recipes!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/crab-and-pimento-cheese-sandwich-22964.html?highlight=crab+pimento+cheese


----------

